

Ask HN: What email client do you use? - dawie

Wondering what email client people use?<p>I have 3 or 4 different gmail accounts and it's a pain keeping up with all of them. I have an email address for support, one for feedback and a personal one.
======
jseliger
Apple's Mail.app, which is Good Enough. I have five accounts, all of them are
checked with a single click, and I don't have to worry beyond that.

~~~
modoc
And it syncs all the accounts over to my iPhone:)

~~~
antidaily
I just wish there was an Inbox that combined all incoming mail from my 4
accounts.

~~~
jamie_ca
I don't know what you're missing, but I've got one Inbox folder with four
accounts underneath it (3 imap, 1 pop) - the root Inbox contains all messages
in the sub-inboxes.

~~~
modoc
Not on your iPhone you don't. Unless you've found something really cool:)

------
jasonlbaptiste
straight up google apps gmail with gmail notifier. As far as multiple
accounts:

1) set other accounts up to forward to your gmail/gapps email 2) setup a
filter + auto label system for those emails 3) add it as an outgoing email
that you can reply from (limited to 7 i THINK)

~~~
tdm911
I use the Google Apps/Gmail interface also. I've found that as it has matured
over time there are less reasons I would want a desktop client and more
reasons for having the portability of a cross platform, location independent
web interface.

Gmail is a class act when it comes to web apps.

~~~
sidmitra
I use IMAP on gmail with opera. I need a desktop client, for times when i'm
not connected and quickly need to search an old email for some small little
detail.

I just use it as an offline backup, and keep it synced.

~~~
trefn
Google has an offline gmail version in beta. Requires Google Gears (not
available for FF3.5, last I checked) but works for Safari.

All my mail is synced locally but I can still use the Gmail interface.

~~~
aquinn
it doesn't sync all your mail.

~~~
CGamesPlay
It is available for Firefox 3.5 and it does sync all your recent mail,
including attachments. It uses an automatic, non-configurable heuristic to
determine how much mail to sync. I believe mine syncs the past 1 year's.

------
vulpes
Surprised there isn't any votes for Postbox app (<http://getpostbox.com>).

    
    
      * It integrates well with gmail 
      * does great with multiple accounts 
      * multiple outgoing addresses 
      * great search functionality 
      * GTD tools such as assigning emails a topic. 
      * Integration with facebook/twitter to pull up contact info 
      * Extensions such as calendar and contacts
    

Based on thunderbird, all around awesome client.

~~~
HalcyonMuse
I, too, was surprised there weren't more. I use this; I like it quite a lot.
The search feels quite superior to Thunderbird's native search.

------
zackham
Mail.app with MailActOn (<http://www.indev.ca/MailActOn.html>) which I am not
affiliated with and is not free. Use it for 7 email accounts, lots of RSS, all
filtered carefully into one combined inbox and organized manually but quickly
into local folders with that MailActOn app.

In my experience heavy use of Mail.app results in accounts that do not get
checked for email, and show no connection error or indication of a problem. No
email for an hour and I restart the app. I wish refreshing my accounts
actually displayed the status of checking each account, it is very obvious
sometimes that the refresh button does basically nothing or at least doesn't
inform me in any way what it is doing...

~~~
naish
Turn on the Activity Viewer: Window->Activity Viewer or ⌘-0. Shows each
account being accessed and all related activity. Also allows actions to be
cancelled.

------
bgnm2000
I can't believe I'm going to say this

don't laugh, but I use outlook, and .........AOL.

I've had the AOL account for years and I've never cared enough to switch it
over (it handles all of my spam like e-mails anyway).

I've never really cared about my e-mail client in general. If I were motivated
to switch - which is the most intuitive for organization?

------
zacharypinter
I use Gnus.

I've got it setup so all my incoming mail lands in Gmail. Then, Gnus checks
that account via POP3. Gnus only checks mail when prompted, so anything that
Gnus hasn't fetched yet shows up as unread when viewed on the web or via
iPhone/IMAP. Gnus is setup to select the correct SMTP server based on the
contents of the message being replied to or the view that initiated compose-
mail.

------
thorax
Thunderbird latest beta.

I also use the iPhone email client just about as much as Thunderbird.

~~~
dawie
I also use my iPhone's client, but mostly for reading emails.

------
garnet7
You might've made this a poll. From the HN FAQ:

> How do I submit a poll?

> <http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

> This is an experimental feature so there is currently a fairly high karma
> threshold for submitting new polls.

------
sielskr
VM, which (like gnus) is built on top of Emacs. I use a very old version
(version 5) because I did not like the direction the project took after that.
Heavily modified by me.

------
mgrouchy
Outlook at Work. Gmail and Google Apps gmail for my domain accounts.Also use
gmail on my blackberry through the regular blackberry email client.

------
marcocampos
Gmail and Mutt.

------
sidmitra
Opera.

Mainly because it's open almost the entire day on my laptop.

------
moai
SquirrelMail, Thunderbird

------
jrockway
Gnus. (Local IMAP fed by offlineimap from my real IMAP server.)

I use K9 on my phone.

------
deutronium
I use mailnotify to check a few different accounts for new messages
(<http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/>) then just log on to a webmail site to
access the mail.

------
SwellJoe
Thunderbird, Usermin (our webmail client), GMail, and the Android mail
application, in that order.

All of my @virtualmin.com mail comes to one mailbox via aliases, and I can
access that box from home on Thunderbird, the web with Usermin, and my phone
with the G1. GMail is for personal stuff, and for chat.

Our support is handled through a ticket tracker, which makes things
dramatically easier to manage.

------
scottw
fetchmail/procmail/mutt. All of my addresses forward to a single imap account
(some via gmail for spam filtering).

~~~
aidenn0
I too use this. At work I use the same combination, but also Evolution, just
because I get too many customer e-mails that are unreadable without an html
reader. For personal e-mail, I get few enough of those that a lynx filter is
sufficient.

------
shoesfullofdust
GyazMail: <http://gyazsquare.com/gyazmail/>

I've been using this Mac OS X client for quite some time. It's everything I
want in a desktop client. It has become rock soid and is slowly but steadily
improving and adding features.

------
neuromanta
You can solve the problem using only one gmail account. Just forward mails
from the other accounts, and configure a filter to put different tags on them.
You can send from different email addresses using only one gmail account, too.

------
vaporstun
I have RoundCube [<http://roundcube.net/>] installed on my server and all of
my other accounts forward to it.

I constantly hack it to add functionality where needed.

------
tjmc
Outlook with Xobni at work. I've now become the guy that can find "that
email".

------
waseem
I use Inbox2 (www.inbox2.com), but then again I am building that myself :-)

------
mjgoins
fetchmail -> procmail -> mutt -> vim -> gpg -> ssmtp

~~~
revertts
This is similar to what I use, except offlineimap instead of fetchmail and
esmtp instead of ssmtp.

I like offlineimap because it does a bidirectionaly sync, meaning I can keep a
local backup of mail, but still use the web client when I need to (without a
ton of old mail sitting around).

I started using esmpt because it handles local mail delivery when paired with
procmail, allowing me to get the infrequent messages to root without having to
run a full MTA on my laptop. There's also a script to allow mail queuing, but
I haven't ever bothered with it.

------
sankara
Outlook on my windows laptop. Thunderbird on my linux desktoip. Managing
multiple emails with these clients have never been a problem. My personal
gmail account alone is web only.

------
deimos
GMail on Mozilla Prism then Mail.app for everything else - I don't have a clue
how Thunderbird performs on the Mac, but Mail.app works fine atm.

Lastly, Thunderbird on Windows

------
ryanwaggoner
Mail.app with Gmail / Google Apps, so I have backup in the cloud, access
anywhere, and IMAP syncing with iPhone. Works great.

------
zitterbewegung
Gmail on my desktop with the gears extension. Sometimes I use my blackberry
message client to read emails.

------
zandorg
Thunderbird for Windows over SSL POP3.

------
bkudria
Google Apps GMail, mail app on the iPhone (and occasionally web app).

Mail sucks, GMail makes it ok.

------
ErrantX
Gmail: all my accounts syndicate to there and I use multiple inboxes lab
feature to sort it all.

------
larryfreeman
gmail for my main account and yahoo!mail for any sign ups, etc. that I don't
really care about.

------
jacquesm
Behind my main machine thunderbird, outside Horde.

Interface 'dynamic' is quite amazing.

------
warfangle
pine.

I kid, I kid. I use google apps all around (work & home).

~~~
trafficlight
I used Pine for a long time. It was great. I use Thunderbird now.

------
rythie
thunderbird for work, home and projects on the desktop. ipod mail.app and
nokia n96 mailer the most rest of the time. If all those unavailable,
squirrelmail.

------
Titanous
Gmail in a Fluid app, and Mail.app on iPod Touch.

------
matttah
Kmail

------
ramy_d
i switched from thunderbird to evolution and have been very pleased.

------
budman
TheBat for 10 years now.

------
tallpapab
KMail

------
sound2man
Outlook for my exchange based email (at work), Thunderbird for IMAP (at home).

------
GrandMasterBirt
gmail + thunderbird at work.

1 gmail account for all span (even if it looks like it might possibly have a
slight chance of being span i use this email). Not forwarded. 1 gmail account
(old) forwarded to main gmail account 1 gmail account main 1 work account

I use thunderbird at work to view work related emails, but gmail client to do
everything else. Can't beat that damn gmail client!

------
californiaguy
Mail.app in the office, mutt if I'm terminal bound.

------
321abc
claws

<http://www.claws-mail.org>

~~~
timf
Me too. Stable, fast, extensible, keyboard friendly, and tons of features.

------
TweedHeads
Gmail forwarding all my accounts to my main account.

